# Lake Powell on the fly



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm moving to alaska in two weeks, so I one last chance to fish the big sandstone toilet bowl down south last week. My biggest goal was to try and get into a striper on a fly - wasn't hard once we got into the boils. Silver mylar and chartruese bucktail worked on the flyrod, but we also caught a lot on kastmasters and tube jigs. I'm gonna miss the bass fishin' in Alaska but my wife doesn't feel too bad for me - she says I'll have to make due with salmon, trout, dollies, pike, halibut, etc. :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like a fun time. Good luck in alaska! I'm jealous of all the silvers and steelhead you will be catching on the fly.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw, poor guy! Moving to Alaska must have you super depressed. :lol:

Actually, missing Utah really _would_ be depressing. Good luck in your life up yonder.

That's pretty cool that you were able to work the stripers on the fly though. Glad you got one more trip in before you have to leave.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nice work there. I bet that was a hoot catching them on a fly rod. I was down there a couple of weeks ago and caught some stripers trolling on 4lb and 6lb line but not as challenging as on a fly. Good luck up in Alaska. I wouldn't mind seeing some posts of your trips up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Better be posting lots when you get up there!! I would love to see some reports!! Have fun in the winter up there... :twisted: Ok... I am really just jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cool!

hey good luck in Alaska and be sure to "keep intouch" with us jealous buggars! 

post some pics when you get settled.


----------

